# EXPO são José do Rio Pardo - Brasil



## CodPaph (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## CodPaph (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## CodPaph (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## CodPaph (Mar 13, 2009)

On Sunday put the link here to be able to view the 15 plants champions!!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 13, 2009)

Some cool orchids! Thanks for posting.

Robert


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 13, 2009)

CodPaph said:


> On Sunday put the link here to be able to view the 15 plants champions!!!!



wow... very nice Catasetinae there... do you by chance have the name od these ones?


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 13, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> wow... very nice Catasetinae there... do you by chance have the name od these ones?




As were many plants, I was not just the note names and the photo shoot, to have knowledge of exhibitions here in Brazil, there is the criterion used by the totally different AOS,as we usually have much of 1000 until 2000 plants per exposure, among these only 15 are chosen to be considered champions.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 13, 2009)

This is the link of the Coordination of Associations Orchids of Brazil - CAOB

http://www.caob.com.br/


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2009)

A rainbow of colors in so many shapes! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 13, 2009)

Love the species!!!:drool: Thanks for posting!!


Ramon


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

the white Catts with the colored lips are wonderful and I spy a few others that I would love in my collection

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 14, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> wow... very nice Catasetinae there...



I agree, and catts!!! but which one is the plant on the 2nd pic?? Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 14, 2009)

Jean, I am almost sure it is a Cryptophorantus, but not 100% sure with this picture...


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 14, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Jean, I am almost sure it is a Cryptophorantus, but not 100% sure with this picture...



Thanks Ramon!!! could be Criptophorantus fenestratus (never seen and heard of  )
===> http://www.caob.org.br/novo/plantas...omeDaPagina=Galeria de Fotos&Exposicao=20#236

Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2009)

neat! thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for posting. I'm surprised that there were not a lot of phrags.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting your photos.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Thank you very much for posting. I'm surprised that there were not a lot of phrags.





The vast majority of collectors in Brazil do not like to cultivate Paphos. and Phrag.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 14, 2009)

is it a matter of not liking, or more (like in Venezuela) a clima issue?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2009)

Fantastic show.....most of the plants in the show are never seen here in Houston!


----------



## Hera (Mar 15, 2009)

You put alot of effort into posting the pics. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## raymond (Mar 15, 2009)

very nice photo


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

Somebody send a big pearcei or wallisii to Brasil for some awards!


----------



## PAPIPAF (Mar 15, 2009)

tudo bem obrigado!
nice pics!
Jeff**


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 16, 2009)

See my Miltassia Azteca 'Lemon', the site of www.caob.com.br in the photo gallery in the year 2009, de São José do Rio Pardo.


I got the second place with her in her category


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 16, 2009)

hey, congratulations!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 17, 2009)

CodPaph said:


> ....... I got the second place with her in her category


Nice going!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2009)

CodPaph said:


> See my Miltassia Azteca 'Lemon', the site of www.caob.com.br in the photo gallery in the year 2009, de São José do Rio Pardo.
> 
> 
> I got the second place with her in her category


Good for you -- congratulations!


----------

